# Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?



## Dr. Komix (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

Da ich Hamburger bin weiss ich das ich 2 Ruten mit jeh einem Haken fischen darf.

Meine Frage ist: Wo finde ich die Gesetzgebung für Schleswig-Holstein? Wie viele Ruten sind an der Ostsee erlaubt? Sind die Haken pro Rute begrenzt? Ich habe die Suche benutzt und gegooglet! 

Danke,

Dr. K


----------



## Stefan6 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/schleswig_holstein.html #h
Ansonsten da mal anrufen    http://www.lsfv-sh.de/


----------



## Another_Sky (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Hallo,

es ist gesetzlich nirgendwo festgehalten, dass man nur mit zwei Ruten angeln darf. Zumindest geht das aus den Prüfungsfragen der Länder NRW und Niedersachsen hervor.

Es ist quasi eine Vereinbarung, dass man nur mit zwei Ruten angeln darf. Es gibt jedoch auch Vereine, die sich nicht daran halten und drei Ruten je Angler erlauben.


----------



## Dr. Komix (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Na ja mir geht es eher um 3+ Ruten.
Oder die Bootsangler die pro Person 8 Ruten ins Wasser halten.


----------



## Another_Sky (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Was meinst du mit Bootsangler?? Meinst du auf dem Meer? Wenn ja, dann gibt es dort meiner Meinung nach gesonderte Bestimmungen. Aber wie die aussehen, keine Ahnung.

By the way, Angeln mit mehr als zwei Ruten würde ich als Stress empfinden....


----------



## fjordkobold (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

3 ruten sind hier für die elbe bei sh erlaubt,weiss aber nich ob das überall in sh so is.

ostsee "denk" ich das gleiche also mit einem haken,mit ausnahmen bei so sachen wie heringspaternoster oder beim makrelen oder dorsch angeln.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

In den freien Gewässern Schleswig-Holsteins gibt es keine Beschränkungen, was die Rutenzahl angeht. Die Vereine haben alle ihre eigenen Regelungen.

Allerdings sollte man an die Vernunft der Angler appelieren. Es sollten nur so viele Ruten eingesetzt werden, wie man beaufsichtigen und vernünftig bedienen kann. Ich denke, alles, was über 4 Ruten geht wird schwierig.

Die gesetzlichen Grundlagen dazu findest Du hier:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=43&Itemid=155


----------



## Dr. Komix (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Ich meine auch das 4 Ruten mehr als genug sind.
Ich habe eben auch gelesen das es keine begrenzung gibt! 
Na gut, denn es ergert mich ab und zu wenn ich Typen sehe die mit 5 Ruten losziehen und ich mit 2! Hamburger halt#6.
Ach ja Dynamitfischen ist auch verboten!|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es sollten nur so viele Ruten eingesetzt werden, wie man beaufsichtigen und vernünftig bedienen kann. Ich denke, alles, was über 4 Ruten geht wird schwierig.


 

Also alleine schaff ich ohne Probleme 8 ruten.
Zu zweit haben wir manchmal 12 Ruten draußen.

In S-H gibt es keine Rutenzahlbegrenzung auf dem Meer


----------



## Another_Sky (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Alleine schaffst du 8 Ruten?? Na, und was wenn du zwei oder drei Bisse gleichzeitig hast?

Sei mir nicht böse aber sowas finde ich den Fischen gegenüber nicht fair. Ich mache gerade den Schein und habe keine großen Erfahrungen was das betrifft. Uns wird aber eingetrichtert, dass wir den Fisch respektieren sollen und unnötigen Stress und Qualen ersparen sollen.

Ich will kein Moralapostel oder dergleichen sein, jedoch zweifle ich ein wenig an der Zweckmäßigkeit und der Fairniss der Fischen gegenüber mit 8 (!!!) Ruten zu angeln.

Wie seht ihr das? Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren!!


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Und stell dir mal vor, ich fahre dabei auch noch


----------



## abax (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

hier zweifele ich nicht an die Zweckmäßigkeit sondern an den Verstand :v


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Das ich mit sovielen Ruten fische heißt ja nicht das ich so viele Fische fange, das heißt nur das ich mehr chancen habe einen Fisch zu fangen(Meerforelle)

Doppelbiss kommt ganz selten vor, wenn dem so ist wird bei der einen Rute die Bremse aufgemacht das der Fisch schnur nehmen kann und der andere wird ausgedrillt, und wenn der soweit versorgt ist, ist der andere drann#6


----------



## Another_Sky (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Also, ich will hier keine Lawine lostreten oder ähnliches. Es gibt Gesetze und die dazu gehörigen Verordnungen. Wenn es erlaubt ist, dann soll es jedem selber überlassen sein.

Wenn du behauptest den Fisch schonend zu behandeln, dann ist es auch so und ich will es dabei belassen ;-)


----------



## abax (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

Ja schon klar

Wer in deinem Fotoalbum blättert wird das auch erkennen#d
Die Fische reichen ja für Monate


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*



abax schrieb:


> Ja schon klar
> 
> Wer in deinem Fotoalbum blättert wird das auch erkennen#d
> Die Fische reichen ja für Monate


 
Welche meinst du?
Ich hoffe doch nicht die von Norge.


----------



## abax (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten sind erlaubt?*

doch, ich habe gerade noch mal geschaut es sind die von Norge 2004.


----------

